# here goes round 3 of IUI



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

well just to let you all know had my scan this morning to see if i would get the witch, and my lining was only 3.4 so she's not coming anytime soon, so they have gone ahead and started me on my 3rd and last IUI.  On 300 IU this time Menopur, so very high, they want to start me off on this dose as last time my highest was 225IU and it took quite a long time to get follies to a good size, so they are hoping that they will get to a good size sooner on this high dose? so    hope fully we won't be waiting as long this time? anyway anyone else out there who this has happened to as well.  As i was under the impression that you HAD to have a period to start treatment? i am a bit worried that this cold cause problems? although the nurse did reassure me that my doctor was not worried? anyway all the best and hope to hear from someone soon

xxxxxxx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Good luck!

Hope your follies grow quickly!
x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hiya,

I am sorry I have only just started my IUI route so I am not sure the answer to your question. I just wanted to send you lots of         

and wish you luck

Emma xx


----------



## mojojane34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi

i wanted to wish you loads of luck. i'm also on my third and final (unless i pay for another try myself) iui.
I hope all goes well for you!

janexx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jen_D, Emma and Jane, all the best to you as well, and thank you for your support.  Well started injecting AGAIN last night and i was nervous, but after i done it i felt like i had never stopped strange  , how on earth can you get used to injecting but i have      anyway thank you all and best of luck girls.  This forum has been a blessing to me offering me so much spport from people who have been through the same as me, it's pricessless all the best and i'll keep you up to date 

                 d happy         

oh and Happy Easter everyone


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

,
 I really hope you foilicles grow quicker for you fingers crossed hun. I am on day 9 after insemination this is our 6th and final go at iui so i am hoping and praying that our last attempt will be the one. I test on 12th april i would also like to wish  to Jane, Jen-D, Emma love nicky.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Just wanted to say good luck and hope your follies grow quicker.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

well went for my scan today after injecting 300IU for 7 days, and only 1 follie that's worth talking about 10.4mm in size, really gutted to be honest, but this cycle i don't know but i feel really low, not sure if it's the fact that it's our 3rd and last NHS funded IUI, i'm not sure, i just feel like nothing is going to work, i'm really down in the dumps today, well all week really, never felt this low while injecting? sorry girls, for putting a downer on things, but i just don't feel very positive.....


----------



## crazy (Jan 12, 2006)

I to am on my 3rd and last attempt.  Just to say that this cycle has taken 16 days for the follicle to mature and it jumped from a 9 to a 15 in a few days so it does mature at diff rates.

Lets all keep our fingers and toes crossed, they always say 3rd time lucky and most people say its when they think its there last chance and its over that it works.  Let all be positive together


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Crazy and thanks for the pep talk, well not too bad today and after posting on here , i was talking to DH and he told me that i had 2 follies over 10mm not one, shows how much notice i was taking, i just feel that it's not going to work, i don't know why it's just a gut reaction i suppose, anyway today i am in a bit of discomfort, feel like my belly will explode, which is a good sign as i felt like this before when follies were huge, so we back at the clinic Monday at 7.45am to see how big and if big enough when we will be inseminating.  Also i think the nurses picked up on how i was feeling Wed. as they are normally whooping and wooing when i get follies over 10mm at this stage, but they were quite somber as well, so they do know how you are feeling i think, just by looking at you? i might be wrong> but hey got to get on with things i suppose, but if i hear one more person say "That's Life" i will not be held responsible for my actions   , I'd rather they said nothing at all anyway all the best girls


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck for this Cycle 

Would you like to join us girls on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91620.0

Love Saila xx


----------

